# Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestimmung



## Laser (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand diese Pflanze? Bitte um Infos.
danke und gruß
Lars


----------



## Andreas A. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestimmung*

Moin,
das ist Riesen-Bärenklau (_Heracleum mantegazzianum_). Die Pflanze enthält Inhaltsstoffe, die bei Berührung mit der Haut und anschließender Sonneneinstrahlung der betroffenen Hautbereiche zu starken Entzündungen bzw. Hautreizungen führen können. Die Art stammt ursprünglich aus dem Kaukasus und breitet sich in Europa stetig aus. In kürzester Zeit kann der Riesen-Bärenklau große Bestände aufbauen, die nur schwer wieder zu entfernen sind.
Ich hatte auch mal ein paar Pflanzen im Garten und konnte sie noch rechtzeitig wieder beseitigen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestimmung*

Hallo der wird überall bekämpft...
Bei uns hatten Nachbarskinder die Staude gepflückt und starke Verbrennungen an den Händen...
Seitdem versucht der Vogelschutzvereinn die Herkulesstaude auszurotten...garnicht so einfach...
Immerwieder keimen einige Samen...
Im Garten hab ich den normalen Wiesenbärenklau...der wird auch riesig, und sieht fast genauso aus... hat Haarige Blätter und bietet auch vielen Insekten Nahrung mit ihrer Blüte...
Das ist eine wunderschöne Solitärstaude, die auch über Mannshoch wird
Finde sensationell, was sich auf der Blüte alles tummelt
Sogar __ Schwebfliegen im Hornissenkleid und genausogroß...wahnsinn
VG Monika


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestimmung*

Hi

Hoffentlich bekämpft man ihn nicht zu sehr. Je mehr sich rundspricht, dass er phototoxisch ist, desto sicherer werden sich Kleintiere in seiner Umgebung fühlen. Es denkt ja auch keiner daran Brennnesseln auszurotten. Dass er außer für Menschen auch für andere - Tiere oder Pflanzen - zum Problem werden könnte, davon habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört. Optisch finde ich ihn sehr beeindruckend.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## ingrid O. (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe bei Pflanzenbestimmung*

Achtung. Der Riesenbärenklau ist für Haustiere sehr gefährlich!!!
Er ist giftig. Unser Hund hatte daran geknabbert- wie junge Hunde nun mal sind- und ist an dem Gift eingegangen. Es gab keine Rettung! Der Tierarzt erklärte mir, auch Katzen und Pferde währen sehr gefährdet. Katzen: wenn sie die Pflanze berűhren und sich anschließend das Fell putzen und Pferde, weil sie manchmal die Wurzeln freilegen und daran fressen. 
Vor 2 Jahren gab es noch kein Gegenmittel - wie es heute ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Auf jeden Fall-- dichte Handschuhe anziehen (lange Ärmel und Hosenbeine) und die Pflanze gründlich ausgraben! Darauf achten, daß keine Wurzel/oder Pflanzenreste übrig bleiben! 
NICHT in den Kompost geben sondern VERBRENNEN 

KLEINKINDER UNBEDINGT FERNHALTEN !!!!!!
LG Ingrid


----------

